# poops alot!!!!



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

my gsd in the past 4 days wont stop pooping he pooped 12 times yesterday there not soft stool either its prob 90% hard n 10% soft but theres a lot of small piles then after hes done he always licks n starts biting his butt hole not to sound gross n he will slide his butt across the grass can someone please help

thanks klye and charlie


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What is he eating and how much?


----------



## Charlie18 (Mar 22, 2011)

holistic select for large breed puppies i give him 2 cups in mourning n at night hes 6 months n 3 weeks n around 55 pounds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Not familiar with the food, but I would reduce the amount to no more than 3 cups a day 1.5 in the morning and 1.5 at night. See how that goes.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Any abnormalities in terms of odor? Recent change in food? I believe a common cause of sliding the behind on the ground is due to the anal glands. Google the term in reference to the licking and ground sliding, and also search it in the forum for some great information given by members. 

Regardless, its good to be on the safe side and bring him to the vet to check it out. You never know. However, If they do suspect his anal sacs may be full , he/she can express his glands for you and you can learn how properly do it yourself, should it be a reoccurring issue.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

His anal glands are definitely full. They are supposed to naturally express themselves when they defecate but sometimes they become blocked and begin to fill so he is trying to express them by licking and scooting. And the last thing you want on your carpet is anal gland juice (we refer to it as booty juice at my work lol) it smells HORRID. Your vet can teach you how to express them yourself as I do not wanna go into details via web. Just get some gloves, lube and someone to hold your dog.
Some dogs who have REALLY full anal glands have to strain to get poop through.


----------

